# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dream Box تحديثات :  DreamBox Server Client v1.0.1 is out!

## Shamseldeen Victory

*DreamBox Server Client v1.0.1 is out!*  *DreamBox Server Client Software v1.0.1 is out! We've added to supported  models list Sony Ericsson MT11i and improved Unlock, Repair IMEI for numerous  Sony Ericsson cell phones!*  DreamBox Server  Client v1.0.1 Release Notes:  *MT11i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write  Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*X10a, X10i* – Improved unlock/Repair IMEI  procedure.*E10a, E10i* – Improved unlock/Repair IMEI  procedure.*E16i* – Improved unlock/Repair IMEI  procedure.*E15a, E15i* – Improved unlock/Repair IMEI  procedure.  DreamBox Server Client  Software requires server credits for Unlock/Repair IMEI operations. Please refer  to the official web site for more information. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## azar3203

merci beaucouq

----------

